# Why does my FF rewind at the same time?



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

I've been searching and can't figure out if there is a name for this issue, or if you've covered it before..so my apologies ahead of time.

I have the R15/300 w/ version 103F

Anyway, in the last month or so whenever I FF through commercials, randomly the darn thing will rewind (while it's still FF'ing) and we'll have to watch the same loop of commercials yet again. I usually FF in x2 or x3 mode. 

Is it just me or is this indeed yet another DTV R15 issue?


----------



## scolainsola (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the exact same problem! R15 300 w/ latest update. The problem has been going on now for weeks.



Alfer said:


> I've been searching and can't figure out if there is a name for this issue, or if you've covered it before..so my apologies ahead of time.
> 
> I have the R15/300 w/ version 103F
> 
> ...


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

According to D*:

When fast-forwarding or performing 30 second skip, recording will loop 3-4 times. Typically noticed when trying to skip recorded commercials (2x fast-forward function). Receiver will jump out of loop and resume at random point in recording playback. Occurs on cached and recorded programming. 

Thier solution while they fix the problem:
Don't fast-forward or skip commercials. 
Use 1x fast-forward function, if necessary. 

Mine does it too


----------



## scolainsola (Oct 11, 2006)

I really hope this issue is addressed as well. I like the R15's UI, but I am really starting to wonder if I made the right decision switching away from my Tivo.



okietekkie said:


> According to D*:
> 
> When fast-forwarding or performing 30 second skip, recording will loop 3-4 times. Typically noticed when trying to skip recorded commercials (2x fast-forward function). Receiver will jump out of loop and resume at random point in recording playback. Occurs on cached and recorded programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the input...

For the record I DESPISE the Directv branded DVR systems..if I had known BEFORE I got rid of my Directivo's what I know now about these unfriendly R15's I would have stayed with DTivo till it died.

Shame on you Directv for releasing such a shoddy Tivo copycat.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> According to D*:
> 
> When fast-forwarding or performing 30 second skip, recording will loop 3-4 times. Typically noticed when trying to skip recorded commercials (2x fast-forward function). Receiver will jump out of loop and resume at random point in recording playback. Occurs on cached and recorded programming.
> 
> ...


It's called "low-tech commercial skip prevention":hurah:


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

you know what the fix for me was. calling and groaning at them, which they responded to do a reset settings, which I did and which did not fix the problem, so then they said to reset everything (format). I did not want to do this because others on this board have and it has done nothing for them, so I told them I did, then they said ok well we will just send you a replacement. I finished watching as much as I could of my recorded programs and they sent me a replacement r-15 500. so far so good with no annoying looping. so do that if you want and be rid of the evil r-15 300 that has so many problems.


----------



## GlennCoco (May 15, 2006)

New record, I watched the same commercial loop 8 times last night. My previous best was only 5.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine did it 3 times in a row friday night.

I hate the insipid box.

DTV is going to get an ear full from me this week. I just can't take the crap anymore. Every time I watch a live or recorded show I have issues.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

only my 300 does it, not my 500..so Idunno...it sucks. I will look forward to the software upgrade


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

My new (refurb) R15-300 does it too. Dang I thought it was just me! :lol: 

Earl, bring on the update! :ramblinon


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

It did it 7 times in a row for my wife the other night.


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

Alfer said:


> I've been searching and can't figure out if there is a name for this issue, or if you've covered it before..so my apologies ahead of time.
> 
> I have the R15/300 w/ version 103F
> 
> ...


I thought the R15-300 was on version 106C?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

rgraham541 said:


> I thought the R15-300 was on version 106C?


The 300s all have version 106C I too have this problem but if you had the 500 I returned to DTV for this 300 you would not even be complaining. The 500 was a disaster it had every problem mentioned on this board and nothing would fix it. Thank god the hard drive died.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Same here, happens about 25% of the time I fast forward. I always use FFx2.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

I called D* today on an unrelated H20 issue and mentioned the R15 looping issue (which mine has had since getting it in January). They said there is a freeze on shipping replacements for this model, but that this was a known issue and that the engineers are working diligenlty on the problem. I asked when it would be fixed and was told there was no available information. I told them that doesn't do me any good and that I should be compensated in some way. After holding, they offered me a $15 credit (presumably the three months of lease fees I've already paid) and I accepted.


----------



## tomcat1701 (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone tracked which commercials repeat? I'm starting to notice a pattern when watching recorded "Star Trek: Voyager" episodes off Spike. They usually are the UFC commercials, Discover Cove, ScottTrade and DirecTV commercials.

I get the problem on some other channels, but I don't write down which ones repeat.

Might not be a "problem", but a way of DTV forcing users to watch a commercial?

Could be a massive coincidence, too.


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 5, 2007)

For me it happens with every commercial or even during a recorded event like trying to get back to real time.

THE BIGGER PROBLEM:

Twice now, I've entered the "loop" problem and then all of a sudden, the show gets deleted!!!! This has happened twice with two different shows. Fortunately, they were just repeated shows that I didn't care too much about. Unfortunately, I was forced to watch all of the commercials during the NHL playoff game I recorded for fear that just by skipping the commercials, I'd loose the whole game. That defeats the purpose of a DVR! Is there anything worse that can be said about a DVR then that the consumer doesn't have faith that it will record shows and play them back reliably? All of the other functions are bonuses. If it can't be relied upon to record and play back, it is worthless.

I've already gone through 3 HR-20s and 2 R-15s in three months. I'm going to call D* tomorrow and let them know about this new problem. Maybe I'll wind up with my 3rd R-15 to match my 3rd HR-20.

I've never, ever had this many problems with a consumer electronic product before. I've never complained about products on any forums like I have with these two. Usually I will ask questions on how to get more out of them or help others with what I've learned. All I seem to do here is complain about how these products don't work. I'm not that person. Honest. But what can I do?


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

I downloaded CE 0x1081 for my R15-300 last night and looping problem is fixed! No idea when this will go national.


----------

